# Destin Bait shop?



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Heading into destin (from milton) to see my folks, Gonna do some night fishing while there. 

Are there any good bait places anywhere near fort walton or destin that will sell live shrimp or menhaden? 

I really want menhaden more.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Half Hitch tackle in Destin has bait. I would go there.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Know how late they are open?


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

They close at 5 pm.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

There's also a bait store in Fort Walton at the base of the Brooks Bridge that usually has livies. Also in Destin, I believe the Ships Chandler carries some live bait.


----------



## ak555 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pat's Bait and Tackle is the place at the base of Brooks Bridge in Fort Walton. They typically carry live bait. I am not sure what the have in stock right now.

The Salty Bass Bait and Tackle in Fort Walton has shrimp and fiddler crabs.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Go to the east side of the Brooks bridge...Adventure Marina. Used to be Brooks bridge bait and tackle.


----------

